# continuing education



## bkplumber (Jan 24, 2011)

For the last couple of years, the Louisiana Plumbing Board makes us take a 5 hour class for journeymen and 7 hours for masters. Also for backflow and water supply license. It's a crock of [email protected]%t. If they actually thought us something it would be ok. All they talk about is how we should dress, take pride in our work, who invented the toilet, stuff like that. I've been plumbing for 14 years and I learned that on my first day! It's $100 and you have too complete it before you renew your license. Not to mention its on Saturdays  I was just wondering if other states do this too?


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

TX has cont ed. I think we should be able to just mail them a check, thats what their after anyway.


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Cont. Ed is only 4 and 6 hours. I make sure I go with a full battery on my phone and i have been looking for those glasses with open eyes painted on them. I haven't gone yet for ours, we have the class on December 5th


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

easttexasplumb said:


> TX has cont ed. I think we should be able to just mail them a check, thats what their after anyway.


Yes, I agree

Wat a crock of ****.

It is actually better to just do the correspondence and not attend, they have the answers outlined so they are easy to find.

Of course it cost more to do corresponence class.


----------



## bkplumber (Jan 24, 2011)

504Plumber said:


> Cont. Ed is only 4 and 6 hours. I make sure I go with a full battery on my phone and i have been looking for those glasses with open eyes painted on them. I haven't gone yet for ours, we have the class on December 5th


Did you go to local 198 or PHCC


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

easttexasplumb said:


> TX has cont ed. I think we should be able to just mail them a check, thats what their after anyway.


Do you know that the plumbing board will sometimes sit and watch and make sure they classes are the right hours, and if not they will fine the instructor.

Wish they would go after all the hacks on Craigslist, but they only want to go after licensed plumbers in Texas.....


----------



## bkplumber (Jan 24, 2011)

I just think they should spend more time on education of new products so plumbers who aren't familiar with them could learn about them. It's bad enough that anybody can get a license since hurricane Katrina. When I took mine we had to prove that we were a apprentice for five years and they actually looked into it. I worked with a helper once, he had 6 months and he took his journeyman test.you used to have to have so many years with that till you can take your masters. He got his on the very next class. Just for laughs he called me once and asked why the inspector turned him down for putting a tee on overflow on a tub for a vent!


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm actually looking forward to going this year. I've been seeing whole houses flat vented lately waiting for rough inspection in the DFW area.

I'm very curious to hear an explanation.


----------



## bkplumber (Jan 24, 2011)

johnlewismcleod said:


> I'm actually looking forward to going this year. I've been seeing whole houses flat vented lately waiting for rough inspection in the DFW area.
> 
> I'm very curious to hear an explanation.


Good luck


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Continuing Ed. is a pain in the arse, but it is a good opportunity to get updated on changes in plumbing code and industry practices...assuming you have a good instructor who cares about what he's doing :yes:


----------



## bkplumber (Jan 24, 2011)

johnlewismcleod said:


> Continuing Ed. is a pain in the arse, but it is a good opportunity to get updated on changes in plumbing code and industry practices...assuming you have a good instructor who cares about what he's doing :yes:


That's just it. All code changes that we've had lately we found out at the supply house


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

bkplumber said:


> That's just it. All code changes that we've had lately we found out at the supply house


Phcc. Orleans, Jefferson and Kenner all have different codes. None of the code changes are talked about at the class, you pretty much have to fail an inspection before you find out something changed.


----------



## bkplumber (Jan 24, 2011)

504Plumber said:


> Phcc. Orleans, Jefferson and Kenner all have different codes. None of the code changes are talked about at the class, you pretty much have to fail an inspection before you find out something changed.


Same way here in Baton Rouge, our code book is 2000 edition, time to update


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

TallCoolOne said:


> Do you know that the plumbing board will sometimes sit and watch and make sure they classes are the right hours, and if not they will fine the instructor.
> 
> Wish they would go after all the hacks on Craigslist, but they only want to go after licensed plumbers in Texas.....


 
They cant go after the hacks because, the hack would be on the news later that night with his kids standing there with no shoes on, saying how he was just trying to feed his family. Much easier to fine us evil contractors and they can threated to take away our license if we dont pay up.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

New Hampshire requires 3 hrs a year. I am one of the guys that gives the seminar. Did one for 73 plumbers last week @ 75.00 a shot,,,,,do the math :thumbsup: not bad for 3hrs of talking :laughing:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

What the real joke is ... Is who is certifying those instructors...

What coarse do they sit through .... And who instructed the instructors that instructed the other instructors and so on and so on

There has to be a first guy that started this ...the joke is who certified him ??? Himself ??


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

In my case, the plumbers board certifies us and requires us to take certification courses yearly. All we do is go over changes and amendments to the code and hit on some of the more popular code infractions that the state inspectors commonly see. We also have to sort out the differing code requirements between the board of health and the plumbing code which are for some reason known to nobody, not the same and a lot of plumbers get confused as to how to pipe indirect waste for restaurants.


----------



## rusak (Sep 20, 2008)

WA requires 8 hours a year, I do all my continuing Ed. online.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

nhmaster3015 said:


> In my case, the plumbers board certifies us and requires us to take certification courses yearly. All we do is go over changes and amendments to the code and hit on some of the more popular code infractions that the state inspectors commonly see. We also have to sort out the differing code requirements between the board of health and the plumbing code which are for some reason known to nobody, not the same and a lot of plumbers get confused as to how to pipe indirect waste for restaurants.


So more or less

You are just repeating to the other guys what you learnt from your certification...

If this is the case each and every other guy you instructed and certified would be just as certified as you ... And therefore would be able to instruct and certify other people


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

OldSchool said:


> So more or less
> 
> You are just repeating to the other guys what you learnt from your certification...
> 
> If this is the case each and every other guy you instructed and certified would be just as certified as you ... And therefore would be able to instruct and certify other people


As long as you have the required documentation you can teach continuing ed here in Texas.The requirements aren't all that tuff .


----------



## Plumbdog (Jan 27, 2009)

nhmaster3015 said:


> In my case, the plumbers board certifies us and requires us to take certification courses yearly. All we do is go over changes and amendments to the code and hit on some of the more popular code infractions that the state inspectors commonly see. We also have to sort out the differing code requirements between the board of health and the plumbing code which are for some reason known to nobody, not the same and a lot of plumbers get confused as to how to pipe indirect waste for restaurants.


I went to my NH Cont. Ed seminar a couple of weeks ago and the Inspector/Instructor spent a lot of time on this very topic.


----------



## No-hub (Sep 1, 2012)

In oregon I have to do: 8hrs for JP, 8hrs for boiler, 8hrs contractor and 8 hrs for washington JP= 32hrs A YEAR. $320 a yr in cont ed $300 in renewals. $620 a yr.


----------



## bkplumber (Jan 24, 2011)

No-hub said:


> In oregon I have to do: 8hrs for JP, 8hrs for boiler, 8hrs contractor and 8 hrs for washington JP= 32hrs A YEAR. $320 a yr in cont ed $300 in renewals. $620 a yr.


Wow and they wonder why we have to charge so much just ri make a dollar. These HOs don't realize the stuff we do so they can take a dump after a hard day at the office


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Here it's (14) hrs every two years. Classes are more about workers' comp, wind mitigation, etc. Not plumbing code changes.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

NC used to require 6, now, nothing. I truly think the state is going to take it over and jack up the fees to make a killing. We will see.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

Illinois & Chicago requires 4 hours which i just did last Thursday night:thumbsup:


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

New Mexico is 16 hours. Mine was 8 on Fri, and again on Saturday. Plus $200 and day's lost work. I actually hoped it would be about new changes and ammendments but nope.
Biggest part if the time he went over code interpretation. "What does less than or more than 45 degrees mean". 
This guy owns one of the top testing facilities in the state so he was up on the code, just went over what he see's commonly missed on the tests.


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

we have had continueing ed in MI. for about 8 years or so. How did we plumb before this money grab.

I do blame the plumbers. We complain now, but not a wimper before the law was passed.

Myself included


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

nhmaster3015 said:


> New Hampshire requires 3 hrs a year. I am one of the guys that gives the seminar. Did one for 73 plumbers last week @ 75.00 a shot,,,,,do the math :thumbsup: not bad for 3hrs of talking :laughing:


Yes, easy money there.


----------



## bkplumber (Jan 24, 2011)

This is the kind of stuff we should be showing in our course. But it passed inspection so we can't make the inspector look bad.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

"You can't fix stupid."


----------



## Fullmetal Frank (Jul 11, 2012)

Gettinit said:


> "You can't fix stupid."


With a hammer you can!
If you can't fix it with a hammer it aint broke.


----------



## Fullmetal Frank (Jul 11, 2012)

bkplumber said:


> View attachment 20013
> 
> 
> This is the kind of stuff we should be showing in our course. But it passed inspection so we can't make the inspector look bad.


What wrong here, other than being very very sloppy?


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Fullmetal Frank said:


> What wrong here, other than being very very sloppy?


Indoor unit hung outside with the vent close to face level it seems. Doesn't look like a condensing unit, so if extremely hot carbon monoxide is your thing then stand in front of it.


----------



## PunkRockPlumber (Mar 26, 2012)

Fullmetal Frank said:


> What wrong here, other than being very very sloppy?


No drip leg on gas.


----------



## Fullmetal Frank (Jul 11, 2012)

Ahh good to know, I've only hung two tankless unit in my whole life. Too bad too cause I missed the flash in pan that a tankless water heater is. Those companys are pushing thier next big thing the hybrid units with big BTUs and small storage tank cause they remembered that a tank is a good thing.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Gas line isn't painted. I don't think that flex line is rated for outside use. The insulation is not painted. Insulation is not sealed properly. That is what I can see from my phone.


----------



## bkplumber (Jan 24, 2011)

Gettinit said:


> Gas line isn't painted. I don't think that flex line is rated for outside use. The insulation is not painted. Insulation is not sealed properly. That is what I can see from my phone.


Don't forget the pex exposed to UV rays


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

bkplumber said:


> Don't forget the pex exposed to UV rays


I hear if you rub sun tan lotion on it .. The pex can stay in the sun alot longer


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> What the real joke is ... Is who is certifying those instructors...
> 
> What coarse do they sit through .... And who instructed the instructors that instructed the other instructors and so on and so on
> 
> There has to be a first guy that started this ...the joke is who certified him ??? Himself ??


I took the prep course for my Master Plumber Exam that was given by Dan O'Gorman in New Jersey. The guy is a stand-up guy who actually contributes to the revisions of our code book, new one every three years. This man actually reviews the changes from previous code books, because we ALL stay so up to speed with them, as well as discusses changes which are pending and trade information. I realize there are a handful of you Superheroes out there who manage to perform their trade, run the business side of their companies and also stay up to snuff on all the code changes. I guess the C.E. classes are more directed to all the rest of us slackers who are either too busy providing for the family, too dumb to be cutting edge or both. Hey, maybe driving licenses should be subject to C. E. classes also. Sure would make the roads a damn site safer.


----------



## PunkRockPlumber (Mar 26, 2012)

mccmech said:


> I took the prep course for my Master Plumber Exam that was given by Dan O'Gorman in New Jersey. The guy is a stand-up guy who actually contributes to the revisions of our code book, new one every three years. This man actually reviews the changes from previous code books, because we ALL stay so up to speed with them, as well as discusses changes which are pending and trade information. I realize there are a handful of you Superheroes out there who manage to perform their trade, run the business side of their companies and also stay up to snuff on all the code changes. I guess the C.E. classes are more directed to all the rest of us slackers who are either too busy providing for the family, too dumb to be cutting edge or both. Hey, maybe driving licenses should be subject to C. E. classes also. Sure would make the roads a damn site safer.


O'Gorman came to my Votech to get us to take his prep course. I wasn't a fan of his. I went with the Glynn brothers. They were really good.


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Fullmetal Frank said:


> Ahh good to know, I've only hung two tankless unit in my whole life. Too bad too cause I missed the flash in pan that a tankless water heater is. Those companys are pushing thier next big thing the hybrid units with big BTUs and small storage tank cause they remembered that a tank is a good thing.


Don't think tankless is a flash in the pan.


----------



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

Tankless are not a flash in the pan.
We have been installing tankless for almost 20 years now.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Our sales of tankless heaters have dropped in half, maybe more. they have a bad reputation around here thanks to very cold inlet water temperatures in the winter months and hard/iron water conditions. Oh, and guys like me that tell the truth about the pieces of crap. :laughing:


----------

